# 22 mag for dogs



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Thinking about getting into prairie dog hunting. Would a .22 mag be enough gun out to 200yds, I know a .223 would be better but more expensive on ammo?

Is there that great of an advantage in having one of those 6x18 powered scopes? or would a 3x9 suffic.


----------



## yote (Jan 3, 2005)

you can get decent .223 ammo cheaper than you can get .22mag cartidges, so from that standpoint i'd definately go with a .223, not only that you can reach out there past 400 yards for some fun prairie dog gunning, as far as the scope goes definately a 6-18 does have the long range capabilities to make a target easier to put the cross hairs on but the gun that i have with the most zoom has a 14x on it and i barely use it. if you are going to be dialing in long range shots then they are nice but there is a greater [email protected] yards on 6 power than on 18x, for those running yotes.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You can get 50 rounds of .223 for $5.50?


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

What do think the chance is of finding something used in good shape in .223 ?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

At your local Gun shop? VERRY high.


----------



## yote (Jan 3, 2005)

i can get 100 rounds for 11.11 or cheaper depending on if you want steel casing 45gr. hp, 55 gr. hp, 62 gr. SP, maybe it is just in my area but a box of 50 .22mag rounds (speer) is around 7.99. plus .223 is a lot easier to reload and has all kinds of options as far as what you can shoot out of it.


----------



## yote (Jan 3, 2005)

i have a weatherby vanguard .223 synthetic, simmons 3-9x50 with bi-pod, sling, stock shell holder, and 60 rounds of ammo for around 580 OBO. 870-1000


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

IMHO the 22mag is a pretty worthless caliber.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Your entitled to you opinion...

But the fact that its been around so long, and that everyone chambers guns for it means that people are buying it, wich means people are using it. Thus its not worthless. 

The 22mag has the same advantage over the .223 as the .308 has over the 30-06. It is shorter, wich translates to smaller guns. It is lighter, wich translates to a lighter gun. Smaller and ligher guns usualy translate to lower prices, due to less material being needed to manufacture them. While the cartride it is weaker, its not so much weaker that it cant be used for most of the same things. heck, the Marlin 983 is smaller, ligher, cheaper, and has higher capacity (13) than any reputable .223, and if you hunt in dence terain like i do where shots are nearly alwase close up, then it will take varmints and small game just as well as a .223.

Also the fact that VERRY few modern bolt rifles have iron sights tends to steer me away from that route.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I love the 22 Mag but 200 yards is a long shot for a 22 mag. consider the 22 hornet if you reload, as ammo is kinda $$. Most likley the .223 is the right choice.


----------



## CowChasAR (Sep 15, 2005)

mr.trooper said:


> Your entitled to you opinion...
> 
> The 22mag has the same advantage over the .223 as the .308 has over the 30-06.


 Less velocity and stopping power?



> is shorter, wich translates to smaller guns. It is lighter, wich translates to a lighter gun. Smaller and ligher guns usualy translate to lower prices, due to less material being needed to manufacture them.


Smaller and lighter guns which translates into less durable and less accurate



> While the cartride it is weaker, its not so much weaker that it cant be used for most of the same things.


You take can cleanly take deer with a .22 mag? Wish I was that kind of marksman


> heck, the Marlin 983 is smaller, ligher, cheaper and has higher capacity (13) than any reputable .223


My Colt AR-15A3 HBAR holds 20 or 30, if I feel like blowing money I can even get a 100 round drum mag!, not to mention to reload I hit a button and slap a new mag in, hit the bolt release and am ready to go again. I can reload my brass if i so choose. The military uses M16s and M4s, (merely automatic versions of an AR), which means they are VERY reputable. 


> and if you hunt in dence terain like i do where shots are nearly alwase close up.


I hunt in dense terrain quite frequently



> then it will take varmints and small game just as well as a .223


with a headshot, maybe


> Also the fact that VERRY few modern bolt rifles have iron sights tends to steer me away from that route.


Bolt rifles may be a bit more accurate, but you said yourself that you only take close in game, so you dont need a sniper rifle, right? My AR has very fine iron sights, I just had to put a night dot on the front post, but I prefer the speed of an Holographic weapon sight for close work. I do mount a scope for coyote hunting. I often take my . 223 rabbit hunting, and more often than not, the rabbits are coming too fast to take the time to cycle the bolt before taking the next shot. It is as simple as firing moving to the next target and firing again. Not to mention it saves having to release your grip on the weapon, spoiling your cheek weld, and ruining your sight picture. I have not yet taken a coyote, but if I can take a thumper from over 100 yards with the AR, chances are, I could take a coyote at the same, if not greater distance. The .22 mag cartrige is just too expensive, you cant reload it, it has weak ballistics compared to the 5.56. Leave the .22 mag alone uke:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

CowChasAR I agree with your last post, However the 22 mag is an excellent cartidge. It is is quiet and kills stuff dead. The 22 mag is what it is a really good 22lr, it should not be compared to the .223. Some of the new ammo for the 22 mag is impressive. the 30 gr CCI tnt hp at 2200 fps and the winchester 34 gr is also very good.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well lets see......... the guy wants to shoot prairie dogs right? And in your opinion a semi auto with a magazine capacity of 20-30 rounds and even 100 rounds is what is needed to be successful. Sorry sport, but the ability to spray and pray does not make up for sloppy shooting. With your description of rabbit hunting it sounds to me at least that you just want to kill something. I don't considering that hunting............. :sniper:


----------



## CowChasAR (Sep 15, 2005)

Spray and pray? haha no, i didnt mean that, the guy referenced how that specific .22 mag rifle had a capacity of 13 rounds, and that 'no reputable' .223 had that high of capacity. I just referenced the fact that a reputable .223 firearm had a higher capacity. I did in no way infer that it took 20 to 30 rounds to be successful, however, In my area the last couple of years, the rabbits are so thick that they consume large quantities of hay, and we take measures to minimize that loss, it is just nice to reload every 20 rounds rather than every five or ten. Its not that I really want to kill something, its just shooting one or two rabbits with a bolt action or low capacity rifle, when there are over twenty on the hay patch does not serve my purpose, I would rather get five or seven of the twenty.

Besides, it encourages the coyote population when there is free food around.

Reading previous post again, i realize it did sound kind of baiting. Im sorry, I wasnt picking a fight or flaming him, just debating his .22 mag is better than .223 statement. cheers! :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Then I apologize for my misunderstanding. On the other hand I don't think Mr. Trooper was saying the 22 mag was superior to the Rem 223. I think what he was saying was the 22 mag under certain circumstances would work just as well as the 223. Wish I had the rabbit problem you have. That is if they are cottontails..............they have been awful scarce in my area these last few years.


----------



## CowChasAR (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, the majority is cottontails, there are a few jacks mixed in though. Makes for some excellent practice. Especially if you can get on a vantage point and get them as they come in from the brush. Not to mention the CQB sim you get during the day with a short hike through the brush. :strapped:


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not much of a prairie dog hunter, but I have shot them at ranges past 100 yards with a .22 mag using CCI TNT bullets and it has hollowed them out. I wouldn't have any doubts that it would be effecient enough for other small game like rabbits. I actually like the caliber, but don't really like the price of bullets.


----------

